# new here dont really ride.



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

thinking about starting. took a burton board bindings and boots in on trade. i ride dirtbikes and quads. live in wv about 4 hours from snow shoe. im either gonna start riding in a few months or sell the board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Then sell the board now if you don't want to get hooked on something more addicting then quads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

haha i dont think snowboarding could EVER overtake riding. it could never replace doing 65+ on a tiny ass road and the sweet smell of burning 2 stroke oil. the night life section seems pretty kool here though haha

p.s where would a good place be to sell my board?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I grew up racing quads, so I know the feeling, trust me.

Depends on what you have for sale but most likely your local craigslist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

what kind of atv you have? i have NO luck on CL


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It was when I was younger.

Me and my pops were into building up our toys. Was a little over 10 years ago since we had em.... I had a built blaster that ran with a stock 250-R and he had a built Banshee. 

Times have changed and he's into building rock crawlers and riding his Harley. I'm more into snowboarding and trying to get into snowmobiling 

And it's the off season so you probably wont have a ton of luck selling a stick right now. The price of used sticks drop worse then computers.... I don't know what you have but unless it's 2010, it's probably not worth higher then double digits unfortunately


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

250rs are mean ive got a 8 mill banshee and an 08 rm250. the board is a burton 157 or 57 idk which it is. its silver,red,dark green,white. that really blows about price drop


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice to hear the R's are still respected

Like I said I havn't been involved in a while... I have been eyeballing the Predator though. 

Will most likely end up with a snowmobile or Harley before I see a Predator unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

yea. i would advise you to stay 2 strokin. more fun. im eyballing an 87 lt250r


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It ain't gonna be worth much to resell, so I would just keep it incase you do go boarding at some point.


----------

